# Compact 85?



## Freedom (Sep 21, 2009)

My friend just picked up the P01 and I love the ergonomics of that handgun. I am looking for an ambidextrous model as I shoot right and my son shoots left. The FN offers this feature. Does the 85 (which is ambidextrous) come in a compact? The site does not show such...if they don't, why?


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't believe the 85 comes in a compact. Gunsmithing might be the only option there


----------

